# Hollowbody seven strings?



## Charles (Mar 28, 2010)

Does such a thing exist? I saw Tosin with something similar, but I think it was an eight string.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 28, 2010)

Jazz guitarists have been using hollowbody 7s for years, they exist. 







Just an example.


----------



## Charles (Mar 28, 2010)

Where can I get a production model?


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 28, 2010)

Not sure, I don't think that's a production model, I just googled hollowbodied 7 string and got that. I can't think of any production models either.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 28, 2010)

Tosins is a 7 string by Eastman, the ER7


----------



## Charles (Mar 28, 2010)

I looked up the ER7; is it a one-off? Because it was nowhere to be seen on the Eastman website.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 28, 2010)

It's there dude  Eastman - Handcrafted Guitars and Mandolins

El Rey series on the left.


----------



## george galatis (Mar 28, 2010)

hollowbody gives you a different resonate.....semi hollow - gibson es 335 or fat-boy (allan holdsworth - carvin) less sustain with more faty tone

conklin makes 8strings hollowbody guitars.....i'm sure they work


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 28, 2010)

Schecter made a Jazz 7. BIG hollowbody, there was one on ebay, not sure if it is still there. Also Raines guitars and there is a company from China that are selling them for around $400, but im not sure about the quality. Thats about it as far as less expensive models go. I have seen a lot of $2000+ hollowbody 7s on ebay lately.


----------



## XxXPete (Mar 29, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Schecter made a Jazz 7. BIG hollowbody, there was one on ebay, not sure if it is still there. Also Raines guitars and there is a company from China that are selling them for around $400, but im not sure about the quality. Thats about it as far as less expensive models go. I have seen a lot of $2000+ hollowbody 7s on ebay lately.


I know about the raines, and the Eastman..But which company outta CHINA selling them for $400?? -Thanks


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's one of those Chinese ones:

THENEW 7 STRINGS F-HOLE SEMI-HOLLOWBODY ELECTRIC GUITAR - eBay (item 270546546357 end time Apr-12-10 17:09:39 PDT)

And here are some other interesting relatively cheap hollow or semi-hollow 7-strings:

Kleven 7 String Guitar - eBay (item 180485644353 end time Mar-31-10 14:21:25 PDT)

SCHECTER Jazz - 7 Diamond Series 7 String Guitar Black - eBay (item 250604296214 end time Apr-04-10 21:59:34 PDT)


----------



## technomancer (Mar 31, 2010)

XxXPete said:


> I know about the raines, and the Eastman..But which company outta CHINA selling them for $400?? -Thanks



Actually the Eastman is Chinese as well 

Here's another Chinese one

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-7-Strings-Ja...QQptZGuitar?hash=item3efcd10b89#ht_6233wt_912


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Jul 7, 2010)

Are those guitars any good though? the chinese ones that are not eastmans.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2010)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Are those guitars any good though? the chinese ones that are not eastmans.



From what I've seen they're fairly hit or miss (at least the 6-strings, so reason would dictate that the 7's wouldn't be much better), but considering the cost of custom Archtop 7s, even putting in a few hundred dollars in parts and pro-work would easily get you an instrument that plays well, and is economical. 

Personally, I'd try to hunt down one of the Ibanez or Schecter hollowbody 7s that have existed.


----------



## xRANDY_SAVAGEx (Jul 7, 2010)

I saw this Schecter Jazz 7 over at my local Strings N' Things. i tried getting a good shot of it but it sucks with a cell phone camera. i dd the best i could. i got a chance to pick it up and play it and it plays like a dream.


----------



## 777 (Jul 7, 2010)

xRANDY_SAVAGEx said:


> I saw this Schecter Jazz 7 over at my local Strings N' Things. i tried getting a good shot of it but it sucks with a cell phone camera. i dd the best i could. i got a chance to pick it up and play it and it plays like a dream.



how much and where can i get one!?


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Jul 9, 2010)

Novax Guitars: Instrument Models

There are quite a lot of options here. Dunno if it's what you're looking for.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 10, 2010)

Eastman Guitars from J Hale Music








Only $2095.00!


----------

